
British woman faces Dubai jail over Facebook 'horse' insult - Zenst
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-47847740
======
Zenst
What this highlights is that even if a social media post in your country is
fine, even if posted there. Be mindful that whilst traveling, such posts can
come back to haunt you. As not all country laws are the same, yet they all
still see the same social media sites (mostly).

